# Braking finger(s)?



## Greg (Jun 10, 2009)

This might have to go down as my more intriguing thread idea yet. :lol: :roll: What finger(s) do you use to brake? Indexes only here. I think when I started I used to use index and middle.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2009)

Usually the index only, sometimes two, and occasionally just the middle if I'm trying to shift with the index.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Usually the index only, sometimes two, and occasionally just the middle if I'm trying to shift with the index.


+1...or +2, you get the idea


----------



## Marc (Jun 10, 2009)

Middle only... when I needed more power when I rode with rim brakes I added my ring finger.  I like having my index finger free to shift.  This becomes quite necessary with a rapid rise derailleur.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 10, 2009)

All of them.

But then, on a road bike the brake hoods are the grips.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 10, 2009)

pretty funny...i couldn't tell ya. i'll have to use the brakes on the next ride


----------



## powbmps (Jun 10, 2009)

Does everyone here have disc brakes?  No way I'm stopping my bike with one finger.


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 10, 2009)

Index or middle, but not both.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 10, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Does everyone here have disc brakes?  No way I'm stopping my bike with one finger.


I do.  I don't think I could stop with one finger, but more so for speed control/check


----------



## Trev (Jun 10, 2009)

_Both hands, full squeeze, one brake._

Seriously, generally it's one finger per brake..


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Does everyone here have disc brakes?  No way I'm stopping my bike with one finger.



I do now, but last year, with v-brakes, I still tended to use one finger most of the time.  Maybe I'm just not going fast enough to need more braking power..


----------

